# Looking for help!



## csantocristo (Sep 12, 2011)

I am a young 25 year old about to finish up my Interior Design degree and I want to start the process of moving to Portugal.... My husband was in the army and speaks Spanish, Portuguese, Cape Verdean, English, and German...... I speak Portuguese and English.... can anyone help us out with looking for places to live and possible job options... maybe a website I can use to look for jobs.... any help or advice will do....

Thank You!


----------



## anapedrosa (Mar 21, 2011)

I was checking a jobsite link for another post and noticed the following posting for an interior decorator in Lisbon - thought you might find it interesting.

Oferta de emprego: decorador-a-interiores em Lisboa - Bolsa de trabalho InfoJobs.pt


----------



## csantocristo (Sep 12, 2011)

Thank You!


----------

